# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] شرح أحكام قانون الضريبة على الدخل رقم 91 لسنة 2005

## ابن طيبة

*اولا 
 قانون إصدار قانون الضريبة على الدخل

المادة الأولى  :
	وتقضى بالعمل فى شأن الضرائب على الدخل بأحكام القانون المرافق 0

المادة الثانية  :
	وتقضى هذه المادة بما يلى  :
-	إلغاء قانون ضرائب الدخل رقم 157 لسنة 1981 وتعديلاته 0
-	إستمرار لجان الطعن المشكلة وفقاً لأحكام القانون 157 لسنة 1981 وتعديلاته فى عملها حتى 31/12/2005 وذلك بالنظر فى الطعون المتعلقة بالسنوات حتى نهاية 2004 ثم يتم إحالة باقى المنازعات التى لم يفصل فيها بعد هذا التاريخ إلى اللجان المشكلة طبقاً لأحكام المادة (120) من القانون المرافق 0
-	سريان الإعفاءات المحدد لها مدد فى القانون 157 لسنة 1981 وتعديلاته إلى أن تنتهى هذه المدد 0
-	إلغاء البند " 1 " من المادة (1) من القانون 147 لسنة 1984 الخاص بفرض رسم تنمية الموارد المالية للدولة والذى كان يقضى بفرض رسم تنمية بواقع 2% على ما يزيد على 18000 جنيه سنوياً من  :
	صافى أرباح النشاط التجارى والصناعى 0
	  ،،     ،،   المهن غير التجارية 0
	المرتبات وما فى حكمها 0
	ما يمنح لرؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة فى شركات المساهمة والمديرين وأعضاء مجالس المراقبة فى شركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة من مبالغ تدخل ضمن ايرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة الخاضعة للضريبة الموحدة على دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين 0
	مجموع أوعية دخل الممول إذا كان له إيراد أو أكثر من الإيرادات السابقة0
	صافى أرباح الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة (111) من القانون 157 لسنة 01981 


المادة الثالثة  :
	وتقضى فى الفقرة الأولى منها بإلغاء المواد من 16 حتى 19 والمادتين 21 ، 22 والمادة 23 مكرراً والمواد من 24 حتى 26 من قانون ضمانات وحوافز الاستثمار الصادر بالقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1997 وهى جميع المواد التى تقرر إعفاءات على ضريبة الدخل والواردة كحوافز إستثمار بالقانون رقم 8 لسنة 1997 لشركات ومنشآت الاستثمار ، أما الإعفاء من ضريبة الدمغة ومن رسوم الشهر والتوثيق لعقود تأسيس الشركات والمنشآت وعقود الرهن وعقود تسجيل الأراضى الخاصة بشركات ومنشآت الاستثمار والوارد بالمادة 20  والإعفاءات الجمركية الواردة بالمادة 23 من قانون الاستثمار ولم يتناولها القانون بالإلغاء بمعنى إستمرار هذا الإعفاء سارياً فى ظل أحكام قانون ضرائب الدخل 0
	وقد أوضحت المذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع القانون ما يبرر إلغاء هذه الإعفاءات بإعتبار أن تشجيع المنشآت والشركات على الإستثمار لم يتأتى بتقرير الإعفاءات الضريبية وإنما يتأتى بتخفيض أسعار الضريبة بحيث تصبح أسعاراً منافسة فى دول المنطقة وبتقديم تسهيلات أخرى فى مجال الإستثمار عن طريق المحليات والوزارات الأخرى المعنية 0
	وقد قررت الفقرة الثانية من المادة الثالثة بإستمرار سريان الإعفاءات المقررة بالمواد السابقة بالنسبة للشركات والمنشآت التى بدء سريان مدد الإعفاء لها قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون لحين إنتهاء المدد المحددة لهذه الإعفاءات 0
	كما جاءت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة بميزة للشركات والمنشآت تحت التأسيس أو التى أنشئت بالفعل وفقاً لأحكام قانون الإستثمار رقم 8 لسنة 1997 – ولكنها لم تبدأ مزاولة نشاطها أو إنتاجها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، حيث قررت تمتع هذه الشركات والمنشآت بالإعفاءات المقررة بقانون الإستثمار شريطة أن تبدأ مزاولة نشاطها أو انتاجها خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، وهو أتجاه حضارى يشير إلى إلتزام الدولة بتعهداتها التى أوردتها بالقوانين الصادرة عنها أمام المستثمر الأجنبى الذى أنشأ مشروعاً إستثمارياً فى ظل القانون 8 لسنة 1997 بناء على دراسات اعتمدت على ما فى هذا القانون من مزايا وإعفاءات ولكنه لم يبدأ الانتاج بعد نظراً لضخامة المشروع أو إحتياجه إلى تجهيزات ومعدات كبيرة تستغرق وقتاً قبل بدء الانتاج الفعلى ، حيث منحه المشرع فى هذه الحالة مهلة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ العمل بقانون ضرائب الدخل لبدء نشاطه أو انتاجه حتى يتمتع بهذه الإعفاءات وهى مهلة كافية بالنسبة للمشروعات الجادة 0


المادة الرابعة  :
	قررت المادة الرابعة عفواً عاماً من أداء جميع مبالغ ضرائب الدخل وكذلك ضريبة المبيعات المستحقة على كل شخص عن الفترات الضريبية السابقة على تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وكذلك ما يتعلق بها من ضرائب إضافية وغرامات ومقابل تأخير وذلك بشرطين :

الأول  :  ألا يكـون هـذا الشخص قد سبق حصره أو تسجيله أو تقديمـه لاقرار  ضريبـى أو خضع لأى شكل من أشكال الفحص أو المراجعـة الضريبية  من قبل مصلحـة الضرائب العامة أو مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات ، بمعنى ألا يكون الممول  معلوم لدى المصلحة وليس له ملف ضريبى – أما إذا كان الممول معلوم لدى المصلحة وله نشاط غير معلوم فهذه الحالة تعتبر من حالات التهرب الضريبى وليست حالة عفو ضريبى 0

الثانى :  أن يتقدم بإقرار ضريبى عـن دخله عن آخر فترة ضريبية ، وأن يتقـدم للتسجيـل لدى مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات إذا بلغ حد التسجيل وذلك قبل مضى سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون 0

كما اقتضت المادة ضرورة الانتظام فى تقديم الإقرارات الضريبية خلال الفترات الضريبية الثلاث التالية حتى لا يسقط الإعفاء المقرر فى هذه المادة 0

وجدير بالملاحظة أن الإعفاء من ضرائب المبيعات الوارد بهذه المادة قد تقرر لاعطاء الممول المتهرب من الضرائب قبل صدور القانون دافعاً قانونياً للتقدم طواعية للحصر والتسجيل لدى كلا المصلحتين بعد الاطمئنان من أنه لن تتم ملاحقته من قبل مصلحة ضرائب المبيعات إذا تقدم للحصر إلى الضرائب العامة بمقتضى قانون ضرائب الدخل وإنما أصبح العفو شاملاً الضرائب على المبيعات بجانب ضرائب الدخل لخلق مبادرة ثقة يتقدم بها المشرع تمهيداً لتحقيق الالتزام الطوعى من قبل الممولين ولو كانوا متهربين من قبل من أداء الضرائب المستحقة عليهم 0

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المادة الخامسة  :
	ولنفس الهدف أيضاً جاءت المادتان الخامسة والسادسة من قانون الإصدار ، حيث قررت المادة الخامسة إنقضاء الخصومة تلقائياً فى جميع الدعاوى المقيدة أو المنظورة أمام المحاكم على إختلاف درجاتها قبل أول أكتوبر سنة 2004 بين مصلحة الضرائب والممولين والخاصة بالخلاف فى تقدير قيمة الضريبة إذا كان الوعاء السنوى للضريبة محل النزاع لا يجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه وإمتناع المطالبة بما لم يسدد من هذه الضرائب 0

كما جاء بالفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة أنه لا يترتب على إنقضاء الخصومة حق للممول فى المطالبة باسترداد ما سبق أن سدده تحت حساب الضريبة المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه 0

غير أن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة أجازت للممول أن يتقدم بطلب إلى المحكمة المختصة خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بالقانون يطلب فيه الاستمرار فى الخصومة وعدم التمتع بالحق الذى قررته المادة بانقضاء الخصومة تلقائياً فى الأحوال الموضحة بالمادة 0
	وقد جاء هذا الحكم تعقيباً على ما قررته الفقرة الثانية من المادة من عدم الأحقية فى إسترداد المبالغ المسددة تحت حساب الضريبة فى حالة إنقضاء الدعوى تلقائياً اعمالاً لنص الفقرة الأولى ، وذلك للحفاظ على حقوق الممولين الذين يجدون أن الاستمرار فى نظر النزاع أمام المحكمة المختصة قد يفضى إلى ضريبة تقل كثيراً عن قيمة ما سبق أن سدده تحت حساب الضريبة المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه حيث سيكون من حقهم فى هذه الحالة المطالبة باسترداد الفرق بين قيمة الضريبة طبقا لحكم المحكمة وقيمة المبالغ السابق سدادها تحت الحساب 0

المادة السادسة  :
	استكمالاً لنظرية العفو الضريبى التى جاء بها القانون فى مواد إصداره ، جاءت المادة السادسة لتقرر حقاً للممولين المقيدة أو المنظورة لهم قضايا أمام المحاكم على إختلاف درجاتها قبل أول أكتوبر 2004 وذلك فى غير الدعاوى التى يكون الوعاء السنوى محل النزاع فيها لا يتجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه  (والمنصوص عليها فى المادة الخامسة ) – قررت لهم المادة حقاً فى طلب إنهاء تلك المنازعات خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون مقابل أداء نسبة من الضريبة والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة على الوعاء السنوى المتنازع عليه طبقاً للشرائح الآتية:
1	- ( 10% ) من قيمة الضريبة والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه إذا لم تجاوز قيمته مائة ألف جنيه 0
2	– ( 25% ) من قيمة الضريبة والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه الذى يجاوز مائة ألف جنيه وحتى خمسمائة ألف جنيه وذلك بعد سداد النسبة المنصوص عليها فى البند 1 0
3	– ( 40% ) من قيمة الضريبة والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه الذى يجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه بعد سداد النسبتين المنصوص عليهما فى البندين 1 ،2

وقد قضت المادة ببراءة ذمة الممول من قيمة الضريبة والمبالغ الأخرى المتنازع عليها فى حالة وفائه بالنسب المقررة وفقاً للبنود الموضحة بها ورتبت الحكم بانقضاء الدعوى إذا قدم الممول للمحكمة ما يفيد هذا الوفاء 0

كما قررت المادة أيضاً أنه لا يترتب على إنقضاء الخصومة حق للممول فى إسترداد ما سبق أن سدده تحت حساب الضريبة 0

ولإيضاح كيفية تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة نسوق المثال التالى :
مثال  :
   وضح الشروط اللازم توافرها حتى يتمتع الممول بأحكام المادة السادسة من مواد قانون الإصدار وكيفية تطبيقها فى كل من الأحوال الآتية  :
1	- إذا بلغ الوعاء عن عام 2003 بالنسبة للممول طبقاً لتقديرات المأمورية مبلغ  40000 جنيه وقد طعن الممول فى هذه التقديرات والنزاع منظور حالياً أمام لجنة الطعن المختصة 0
2	- إذا بلغ الوعاء المتنازع عليه بالنسبة للممول عن عام 2000 طبقاً لقرار لجنة الطعن مبلغ 50000 جنيه والنزاع منظـور حاليـاً أمام المحكمـة الابتدائية المختصة0
3	- إذا بلغ الوعاء عن عام 1999 بالنسبة للممول طبقاً لحكـم المحكمـة الابتدائية مبلغ 150000 جنيه ،والنزاع منظور حالياً أمام محكمة الاسئناف 0
4	- إذا بلغ الوعاء عن عام 1998 بالنسبـة لهـذا الممول طبقـاً لحكـم محكمة الاسئناف مبلغ 600000 جنيه والنزاع منظور حالياً أمام محكمة النقض 0
الحل  :
1	-  فى الحالة الأولى لا يتمتع الممول بحكـم المـادة السادسة من قانون الإصدار نظراً لأن النزاع منظور أمام لجنة الطعن وليس أمـام أى مـن المحاكم على إختلاف درجاتها 0

2	-  فى الحالة الثانية يتمتع الممول بحكم المادة السادسة بالشروط الآتية:
أ‌-	أن يكون النزاع مقيداً أو منظوراً أمام المحكمة الابتدائية قبل أول أكتوبر سنة 2004 0
ب‌-	أن يتقدم الممول بسداد الـ 10% من الضريبة المستحقة عليه عن الوعاء البالغ قيمته 50000 جنيه والتى يمكن حسابها على الوجه التالى:
•	جميع الحالات الواردة فى المثال عن السنوات الضريبية بعد عام 1997 وبالتالى تسرى عليها أحكام القانون 162 لسنة 1997 ، علماً بأن المبالغ الواردة فى كل حالة تمثل الوعاء الضريبى بعد خصم الأعباء العائلية 0

ونظراً لأن جميع الأوعية تزيد على مبلغ 16000 جنيه وهو مبلغ الشريحة قبل الأخيرة من الشرائح المقررة بمقتضى هذا القانون فيمكن حساب الضريبة فى كل حالة كما يلى:
•	الضريبة على مبلغ 16000 جنيه هى مبلغ 4865 جنيه 0
•	باقى الوعاء يحسب عليه الضريبة بسعر الشريحة الأخيرة وهى 40% ثم يتم جمع المبلغين للوصول إلى ضريبة الدخل المستحقة 0
•	حساب رسم التنمية المستحقة على ما يزيد عن 18000 جنيه من الوعاء 0


وتطبيقاً لذلك تكون إجمالى الضريبة المستحقة على الممول فى الحالة التالية :
الضريبة المستحقة على مبلغ 16000 جنيه       = 	4865    جنيه
  ،،        ،،     ،،  ،،  34000 جنيه الباقية   =	13600   جنيه
   إجمالى ضريبة الدخل المستحقة                        = 18465  جنيه
رسم التنمية المستحق = ( 50000 –  18000 ) × 2%  = 640    جنيه
إجمالى المبالغ المستحقة على الممول = 18465 + 640  = 19105 جنيه

•	وتكون نسبة 10% المطلوب سدادها طبقاً لحكم المادة السادسة مبلغ 50ر1910 جنيه.
ج  –  بعد سداد المبلغ السابق وتقديم قسائم السـداد للمحكمـة المختصـة تنقضى الدعوى وتحكم المحكمة ببراءة ذمة الممول بناء على ذلك 0

3 -  فى الحالة التالية يتمتع الممول بحكم المادة السادسة إذا توافـر الشرطان  أ ، ب السابق إيضاحهما فى الحالة الثانية مع سداد نسبة 25% من قيمـة الضريبـة المستحقـة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه الذى يجاوز مائة ألف جنيه وذلك بعـد سـداد النسبة المنصوص عليها فى البند 1 من المادة 0
وتحسب النسبة فى هذه الحالة كما يلى  :
•	حساب نسبة 10% من قيمة الضريبة المستحقة على 100000 جنيه الأولى:
الضريبة المستحقة على مبلغ 16000 جنيه 	 =	4865
   ،،       ،،     ،،  ،،  84000  ،، الباقية	 = 	33600
							 ــــ
      جملة ضريبة الدخل المستحقة			38465
				         جــــ        جـــ
رسم التنمية المستحق على المبلغ = ( 100000 – 18000 ) × 2%=  1640 جنيه
جملة المبالغ المستحقة على مبلغ 100000 جنيه = 38465 + 1640= 40105 جنيه
نسبة 10% منها مبلغ 5ر4010 جنيه

•	حساب نسبة 25% على ما يجاوز مبلغ 100000 جنيه وهو فى هذا المثال مبلغ 50000 جنيه وتحسب عليه الضريبة بسعر 40% أى مبلغ 20000 جنيه 0
•	يحسب رسم التنمية المستحقة على مبلغ 50000 جنيه الباقية بالكامل نظراً لسبق خصم مبلغ 18000 جنيه من الـ 100000 جنيه الأولى 
ويكون رسم التنمية المستحق = 50000 جنيه × 2% = 1000 جنيه
إجمالى المبالغ المستحقة = 20000 جنيه  +  1000 جنيه   = 21000 جنيه
نسبة 25% منها مبلغ  5250 جنيه

•	إجمالى المبالغ المطلوب من الممول سدادها  :
        10% من المستحق على 100000 جنيه       =   5 ر4010 
        25% من المستحق على 50000 جنيه الباقية  =  - ر5250
							      ــــــ
				           الجملة	       5ر9260
•	مع ملاحظة تطبيق باقى الشروط التى سبق إيضاحها فى الحالة الثانية.

4 -  فى الحالـة الرابعـة يتمتـع الممول بحكـم المادة السادسـة إذا توافرت الشروط التى أوضحناها فى البنود أ ، ب ، ج  مـن الحالة الثانية مع سداد نسبة (40%) مـن قيمة الضريبة المستحقة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه الذى يجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه بعد سداد النسبتين المنصوص عليهما فى البندين 1 ، 2 من المادة 0
      وتحسب النسب فى هذه الحالة كما يلى  :
     أ -  نسبة 10% من المبالغ المستحقة على 100000 جنيه الأولى
           كما سبق حسابها فى الحالة الثالثة مبلغ 5ر4010 جنيه 0
     ب - نسبة 25% على ما يجاوز مبلغ 100000 جنيه وحتى 500000 جنيه 
  أى مبلـغ 400000 جنيــه وتحسـب عليـه الضريبــة بسعـر 40% أى 
           مبلغ 160000 جنيه 0
•	رسم التنمية المستحق على مبلغ 400000 جنيه × 2% = 8000 جنيه
جملة المبالغ المستحقة على المبلغ = 160000 + 8000 = 168000 جنيه
•	25% منها = 168000 × 25%  =  42000 جنيه
    ج - نسبة 40% علـى مـا يجـاوز خمسمائـة ألـف جنيـه وهـو فـى المثال 
      مبلغ 100000 جنيه وتحسب عليه الضريبة بسعر 40% أى مبلغ  40000 جنيه 0
•	رسم التنمية المستحق على مبلغ 100000 جنيه × 2%  =  2000 جنيه
جملة المبالغ المستحقة على المبلغ  = 40000 + 2000  =  42000 جنيه
•	نسبة 40% منها  =  42000 × 40%  =  16800 جنيه
•	فيكون إجمالى المبالغ المطلوب من الممول سدادها على الوعاء وقدره 600000جنيه كما يلى  :
   	10%  من المستحق على مبلغ 100000 جنيه  =  5ر4010
	25%  من المستحق على مبلغ 400000 جنيه  =     42000
	40%  من المستحق على مبلغ 100000 جنيه  =     16800
							         ــــــ
	      إجمالى المبالغ المطلوب سدادها		       5ر62810
							        =======

ويلاحظ بالنسبة للحالات الواردة فى المثال السابق ما يلى  :
•	أن أحكام المادة السادسة تطبق على الممول الفرد وكذلك على شركات الأشخاص وشركات الأموال على حد سواء 0
•	تحسب المبالغ الأخرى المستحقة الأداء من مقابل التأخير وغيرها على قيمة التسوية المحسوبة على الوعاء المتنازع عليه 0
•	لا يجوز استرداد المبالغ السابق سدادها تحت حساب الضريبة والتى تزيد قيمة التسوية المستحقة على الضريبة عن المبالغ المتنازع عليها والمبالغ الأخرى المستحقة 0*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المادة السابعة  :تنص المادة السابعة من قانون الإصدار على ما يلى  :
	" إستثناء من حكم البند 1 من المادة 52 من القانون المرافق تكون العوائد المدينة واجبة الخصم عن القروض والسلفيات التى حصلت عليها الأشخاص الاعتبارية فيما يزيد على أربعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية ولا يجاوز ثمانية أمثاله عن المدة التى تبدأ من السنة الضريبية 2005 وتنتهى بنهاية السنة الضريبية 2009 وفقا للجدول الآتى :
	8 : 1  للسنة الضريبية 2005
	7 : 1  للسنة الضريبية 2006
	6 : 1  للسنة الضريبية 2007
	5 : 1  للسنة الضريبية 2008
	4 : 1  للسنة الضريبية 2009
	ويتضح من نص هذه المادة ما يلى  :
-	أن الأحكام الواردة بها تنطبق على الأشخاص الاعتبارية دون غيرها من الأشخاص الطبيعيين ، وقد قضت المادة 48 من القانون أنه يعد من الأشخاص الاعتبارية ما يأتى:
1)	 شركات الأموال وشركات الأشخاص أياً كان القانون الذى تخضع له ، وكذلك شركات الواقع ( وهى الشركة التى تقوم بين أشخاص طبيعيين دون إستيفاء إجراءات الانعقاد أو الشهر ، فيما عدا الحالات الناشئة عن ميراث منشأة فردية كما جاء بالتعريفات الواردة بالمادة 1 من الأحكام العامة للقانون ) 0
2)	 الجمعيات التعاونية واتحاداتها مع مراعاة الاعفاءات المقررة لها بحكم القانون0
3)	 الهيئات العامة وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة بالنسبة إلى ما تزاوله من نشاط خاضع للضريبة ، وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بالأعفاءات المقررة فى قوانين إنشائها 0
4)	البنوك والشركات والمنشآت الأجنبية ولو كان مركزها الرئيسى فى الخارج وفروعها فى مصر 0
5)	الوحدات التى تنشئها الإدارة المحلية بالنسبة لما تزاوله من نشاط خاضع للضريبة0
-	أن الأحكام الواردة بهذه المادة قد جاءت استثناء من حكم البند 1 المادة 52 من القانون والتى تقضى بأنه لا يعد من التكاليف واجبة الخصم العوائد المدينة التى تدفعها الأشخاص الاعتبارية على القروض والسلفيات التى حصلت عليها فيما يزيد على أربعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية وفقاً للقوائم المالية التى تعد طبقاً لمعايير المحاسبة المصرية ، وقد قررت المادة 52 أيضاً أن هذا الحكم لا يسرى على البنوك وشركات التأمين وكذلك الشركات التى تباشر نشاط التمويل التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير المالية 0
-	أن العوائد المدينة التى تدفعها الأشخاص الاعتبارية عن القروض والسلفيات التى حصلت عليها فيما يزيد على أربعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية ولا يجاوز ثمانية أمثاله تكون واجبة الخصم ابتداءً من السنة الضريبية 2005 وحتى نهاية السنة الضريبية 2009 طبقاً للجدول الموضح بالمادة على الوجه التالى  :
	يخصم فى السنة الضريبية 2005 العوائد عن القروض والسلفيات التى تكون فى حدود ثمانية أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية 0
	ثم يخصم فى السنة الضريبية 2006 العوائد عن القروض والسلفيات التى تكون فى حدود سبعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية 0
	وفى السنة الضريبية 2007 تخصم العوائد عن القروض والسلفيات التى تكون فى حدود ستة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية 0
	وفى السنة الضريبية 2008 تخصم العوائد عن القروض والسلفيات التى تكون فى حدود خمسة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية 0
	وأخيرا وفى السنة الضريبية 2009 تخصم العوائد عن القروض والسلفيات التى تكون فى حدود أربعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية 0
	يسرى بعد ذلك على الأشخاص الاعتبارية التى تمتعت بحكم المادة السابعة من قانون الإصدار أحكام البند 1 من المادة 52 من القانون إعتباراً من السنة الضريبية 2010 وذلك بخصم العوائد المدينة التى تدفعها تلك الأشخاص على القروض والسلفيات التى حصلت عليها فى حدود أربعة أمثال متوسط حقوق الملكية شأنها فى ذلك شأن باقى الأشخاص الاعتبارية الأخرى التى لم يطبق بشأنها أحكام هذه المادة0

المادة الثامنة  :
	حددت المادة الثامنة من قانون الإصدار مدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشر القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية يصدر خلالها وزير المالية اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 0
	وقد صدر القانون ونشر بالجريدة الرسمية عدد 23 تابع بتاريخ 9 /6 /2005 وعلى ذلك فيجب صدور اللائحة التنفيذية له خلال مدة أقصاها 10/12/2005 0
	كما قررت تلك المادة أيضاً إستمرار العمل باللوائح والقرارات المعمول بها حالياً فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكام قانون الإصدار وقانون ضرائب الدخل 0

المادة التاسعة  :
	قررت المادة التاسعة من قانون الإصدار بالعمل بأحكام هذا القانون إعتباراً من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره أى إعتباراً من 10/ 6 /2005 وذلك مع مراعاة ما يلى  :
1)	سريان أحكام القانون بالنسبة إلى الإيرادات من المرتبات وما فى حكمها إعتباراً من أول الشهر التالى لتاريخ النشر فى الجريدة الرسمية أى إعتبارا من 1/7/2005 0
2)	سريان أحكام القانون بالنسبة إلى إيرادات النشاط التجارى والصناعى وإيرادات المهن غير التجارية وإيرادات الثروة العقارية للأشخاص الطبيعيين إعتباراً من الفترة الضريبية 2005 وبالنسبة إلى أرباح الأشخاص الاعتبارية إعتباراً من الفترة الضريبية 2005 أو الفترة الضريبية للشخص الاعتبارى التى تبدأ بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون 0

وتنص المادة الثانية من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون على ما يلى  :
	" تسرى أحكام قانون الضريبة على الدخل على الوجه الآتى  :
1  -	بالنسبة للأشخاص الطبيعيين  :
أ  -    عن دخلهم من المرتبات وما فى حكمها إعتباراً من مرتبات شهر يوليو 2005 0
ب -  عن دخلهم من النشاط التجارى والصناعى وإيرادات المهن غير التجارية وإيرادات الثروة العقارية إعتباراً من الفترة الضريبية 2005 التى تبدأ من 1/1/2005 وتنتهى بعد تاريخ العمل بقانون الضريبة على الدخل 0
2  -	بالنسبة للأشخاص الاعتبارية إعتباراً من  :
	أ  - الفترة الضريبية الأولى التى تبدأ بفترة من 2004 وتنتهى فى 31/12/2005.
	ب - الفترة الضريبية التى تبدأ من 1/1/2005 أو أى تاريخ لاحق وتنتهى بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون المشار إليه 0*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الكتاب الثانى
الضريبة على دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين

تمهيد  :
	وردت الأحكام الخاصة بنطاق الضريبة وسعرها على دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين بالباب الأول من الكتاب الثانى فى المواد من 6 حتى 8 من القانون ، والمادة 9 من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 0
-	نطاق الضريبة ووعائها 0
-	الشريحة التى لا تستحق عنها ضريبة 0
-	أسعار الضريبة
وسنتناول هذه الأحكام بالشرح كما يلى  :

الباب الأول
نطــاق الضريبــة وسعرهــا

نطاق الضريبة  
تنص المادة (6) من القانون على ما يلى :
	"  تفرض ضريبة سنوية على مجموع صافى دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين المقيمين وغير المقيمين بالنسبة لدخولهم المحققة فى مصر 0 
	ويتكون مجموع صافى الدخل من المصادر الآتية : 
1	- المرتبات وما فى حكمها 0 
2	-  النشاط التجارى أو الصناعى 0 
3	-  النشاط المهنى أو غير التجارى 0 
4	-  الثروة العقارية 0 " 
يتضح من نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة  :
 أن الضريبة سنوية ، وتسرى على الشخص الطبيعى المقيم وغير المقيم فى مصر، وذلك فى حدود الدخل المحقق فى مصر 0 
	أى أن المشرع أخذ بمبدأ التبعية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية فى فرض الضريبة  0 

وعاء الضريبة  
كما يتضح من نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة  : 
 	أن الضريبة تسرى على مجموع صافى الدخل الذى يحققه الشخص الطبيعى فى مصر خلال السنه السابقة من الإيرادات الأتية : 
1  -   المرتبات وما فى حكمها 0 
2  -  النشاط التجارى أو الصناعى 0 
3  -  النشاط المهنى أو غير التجارى 0 
    4  -  الثروة العقارية 0  
وقد أفرد القانون بابا مستقلا لكل من هذه الإيرادات 0 



الشريحة التى لا تستحق عنها ضريبة 
تنص المادة ( 7 ) من القانون على ما يلى : 
 	" تستحق الضريبة على ما يجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه من مجموع صافى الدخل الذى يحققه الممول المقيم خلال السنة " 0

كما تنص المادة ( 9 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون على ما يلى  :
	" يكون حساب الشريحة التى لا تستحق عنها ضريبة ، ومقدارها خمسة آلاف جنيه، دون تخفيض بالنسبة للممول المقيم حتى ولو لم تستمر مدة عمله أو مزاولة نشاطه الفترة الضريبية بأكملها ، وفى حالة تعدد مصادر الدخل تخصم تلك الشريحة أولاً من إيرادات المرتبات وما فى حكمها ، فإذا تبقى منها جزء يتم خصمه من أى إيراد آخر " 0

ويتضح من ذلك ما يلى  :
	أنه يخصم للممول الفرد ( الشخص الطبيعى ) المقيم فى مصر من مجموع صافى دخله خلال السنة مـن الإيرادات السابقـة ( المنصوص عليهـا فـى المادة 6 من القانون) مبلغ ( 5000 ) جنيه ( شريحة لا تستحق عنها ضريبة ) دون التفرقة  بين الحالة الاجتماعية للممول ودون التفرقة بين جنسه سواءً كان رجلاً أو امرأة 0
	وكذلك دون تخفيض لهذه الشريحة ( لا تنسب ) سواء زاول الممول نشاطه عن فترة ضريبية كاملة أو جزء منها 0
	وفـى حالـة تعـدد مصـادر دخـل الممول ، يخصم مبلغ الـ 5000 جنيه من المرتبات وما فى حكمها أولاً ، وإذا تبقى جزء منها يستكمل من الإيرادات الأخرى 0
(وقد بينت المادة (2) من القانون الأحوال التى يعتبر فيها الشخص الطبيعى مقيما فى مصر). 
حيث تنص فى الفقرة الأولى منها على ما يلى  :
" يكون الشخص الطبيعى مقيما فى مصر فى أى من الأحوال الآتية  :
1  - إذا كان له موطن دائم فى مصر 0
2  - المقيم فى مصر مدة تزيد عن 183 يوماً متصلة أو متقطعة خلال اثنى عشر شهراً0
3  - المصرى الذى يؤدى مهام وظيفته فى الخارج ويحصل على دخله من خزانة مصرية"0


أسعار الضريبة  
	تنص المادة (8) من القانون على ما يلى :
تكون أسعار الضريبة على النحو الآتى : 
الشريحة الأولى :  أكثر من 5000 جنيه حتى 20000 جنيه   ( 10% ). 
الشريحة الثانية :  أكثر من 20000 جنيه حتى 40000 جنيه ( 15% ).
الشريحة الثالثة :  أكثر من 40000 جنيه                        ( 20 % ). 
ويتم تقريب مجموع صافى الدخل السنوى عند حساب الضريبة لأقرب عشرة جنيهات أقل " 

يتضح من نص هذه المادة  : 
-  أسعار الضريبة تصاعدية ، حيث يتم تقسيم وعاء الضريبة إلى شرائح ، يرتفع  
    سعر الضريبة بارتفاع قيمة الوعاء 0
-  يتم خصم الشريحة التى لا تستحق عنها ضريبة قبل تطبيق سعر الضريبة 0 
	-  يحسب سعر الضريبة على المتبقى وفقا لما يلى  : 
			10 %           على 15000 جنيه الأولى 
                          15 %           على 20000 جنيه التالية 
                         20 %            على ما يزيد عن 35000 جنيه 
	مع تقريب وعاء الضريبة إلى أقرب عشرة جنيهات أقل 0 

مثـال (1): 
	ممول مجموع صافى دخله عن عام 2005 مبلغ 50000 جنيه ، احسب الضريبة المستحقة 0 
الحـل: 
		5000 جنيه  		شريحة لا تستحق عليها ضريبة
		15000 الأولى × 10%    =    1500   جنيه 
		20000 التالية × 15%    =    3000   جنيه 
		10000 الباقية × 20%    =    2000   جنيه 
      	         ـــــ                           ـــــ
الاجمالى       50000    الضريبة المستحقة     6500    جنيه 

مثـال (2): 
	ممول مجموع صافى دخله خلال عام 2005 مبلغ 100000 جنيه ، احسب الضريبة المستحقة 0 
الحـل: 
يمكن الحل بطريقة أخرى على الوجه التالى : 
الشريحة 	الشريحة المجمعة	السعر		الضريبة 	الضريبة المجمعة 5000		   5000 		  -	           -                     -
15000          20000              10%          1500                 1500 
20000          40000              15%          3000                 4500 
40000         100000             20%          12000               16500 
	وعلى ذلك باستخدم تلك الطريقة يمكن حساب الضريبة على أى مبلغ بمجرد النظر ، 

فمثلا :
إذا كان الوعاء الضريبى لأحد الممولين 127307 جنيه ، يمكن حساب الضريبة كما يلى : 
اولاً : يقرب الوعاء الضريبى إلى أقرب عشرة جنيهات أقل أى          127300 جنيه 
ثانياً : الضريبة المستحقة على مبلغ          40000 جنيه        =  4500   جنيه  
         "         " على المبلغ المتبقى =   87300   × 20%  =   17460  جنيه 
									ـــــ
                                  الضريبة المستحقة              =       21960  جنيه 

المأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق أحكام الضريبة على دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين
	أوضحت المادة ( 8 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المقصود بالمأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق أحكام الضريبة على دخل الأشخاص الطبيعيين حيث تنص على ما يلى :
	" يقصد بمأموريـة الضرائب المختصـة فـى تطبيق أحكام الكتاب الثانى من القانون ما يأتى  :
1  -	بالنسبة للمرتبات وما فى حكمها  :
	المأمورية المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 10 ) من هذه اللائحة 0
2  -	إذا اقتصر دخل الممول على إيرادات من نشاط تجارى أو صناعى تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها مركز مزاولة النشاط ، وإذا تعددت منشآت الممول أو فروعها تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها المركز	الرئيسى للنشاط من واقع السجل التجارى 0
3  -	إذا اقتصر دخل الممول على إيرادات من النشاط	 المهنى أو غير التجارى تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها مركز مزاولة النشاط وإذا تعددت مراكز مزاولة النشاط .
تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها المركزالرئيسى للنشاط الذى يحدده الممول 0
4  -	إذا كان للممول إيرادات من النشاط التجارى والصناعى ، ومن النشاط المهنى أو غير التجارى تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها النشاط المهنى0
5  -	إذا اقتصر دخل الممول على إيرادات من الثروة العقارية تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته وفى حالة تعدد محل إقامته تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها محل الإقامة الذى يحدده ، أما إذا لم يحدد محل إقامته تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها أياً من عقاراته المبنية أو الأراضى الزراعية أو الوحدات السكنية أو المفروشة التى يؤجرها، وإذا كان للممول إيرادات من النشاط التجارى أو الصناعى، تكون المأمورية المختصة هى المأمورية التى يقع فى دائرتها المركز الرئيسى للنشاط التجارى أو الصناعى 0
6  -	إذا تضمن دخل الممول إيرادات من النشاط التجارى أو الصناعى ومن النشاط المهنى أو غير التجارى ، ومن الثروة العقارية تكون المأمورية المختصة هى مأمورية النشاط المهنى 0
7  -	مركز كبار الممولين إذا كان الممول ممن تقرر أو يتقرر تعامله مع المركز 0
وفى حالة تغيير مركز مزاولة النشاط الذى يتخذ أساساً لتحديد المأمورية المختصة ينعقد الاختصاص عن السنوات التالية لتاريخ التغيير لمأمورية مركز النشاط الجديد بما فيها السنة المنتهية بعد تاريخ التغيير 0
وعلى المأمورية المختصة قبل تغيير مركز مزاولة النشاط إنهاء إجراءات الفحص والإخطار وإحالة ملف الممول إلى مأمورية مركز مزاولة النشاط الجديد خلال ثلاثة أشهر مع مراعاة مدد التقادم " 0*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الباب الثانى
المرتبات وما فى حكمها

تمهيد : 
	وردت الأحكام الخاصة بالمرتبات وما فى حكمها فى الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من القانون فى المواد من 9 حتى 16 ، وتناولتها اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون فى المواد من 10 حتى 23 ، وذلك على الوجه التالى  :

نطاق الضريبة
            المادة  9  من القانون
             ،،    11 من اللائحة

الإيرادات الداخلة فى وعاء الضريبة
            المواد من 11 حتى 12 من القانون
             ،،  من  12 حتى 16 من اللائحة

الإعفاءات
            المادة 13 من القانون
           المواد من 17 حتى 20 من اللائحة

المأمورية المختصة
            المادة 10 من اللائحة

التزامات أصحاب الأعمال أو مستحق الإيراد
            المواد من 14 حتى 16 من القانون
             ،،  من  21 حتى 23 من اللائحة

وسنتناول هذه المواد بالشرح كما يلى  :


مقدمـة : 
	تعتبر الإيرادات الناتجة عن العمل هى نطاق سريان الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها، أى أن مصدر الإيراد يكون العمل لدى الغير وتحت اشرافه فلا بد من وجود علاقة تبعية برب العمل وعدم استقلالية العامل ، اياً كانت تسمية أو صور أو أسباب هذا الإيراد ، فقد يكون أجراً أو مكافأة ، أو حوافز 000 الخ 0 

تعريفات 

المرتب  :
	يقصد بالمرتب ما يدفع عادة عن العمل الأصلى وعلى الأخص لموظفى الحكومة والهيئات العامة ويكون دفعه شهرياً وبصفة دورية 0 

ما فى حكم المرتبات : 
	هى الإيرادات الدورية التى تتخذ شكل المرتبات مثل ( الوهبة والبقشيش ومقابل الخدمة الذى يمنح إلى عمال المقاهى والفنادق ، وكذا العمولة التى تدفع على المبيعات فى المحلات التجارية أو غيرها )

الأجور  :  
	هى ما يثاب به العمل اليدوى وتدفع عادة فى فترات متقاربة باليوم أو الأسبوع وهذا ما يميزها عن المرتبات والمهايا  ، ويشمل الأجر كل ما يعطى للعامل مقابل عمله أياً كان نوعه مضافاً إليه جميع العلاوات وذلك طبقاً لنصوص عقد العمل 0 

المكافآت  : 
	وهذه الكلمة لها مدلولات كثيرة فيمكن أن تطلق على ما يمنح للعامل نظير قيامه بالعمل بشكل دورى ، وكما تطلق على المبالغ التى تدفع علاوة على المرتب أو الأجر نظير الأعمال الإضافية التى يقوم بها المستخدم أو العامل والتى تعتبر مكملة للعمل الأصلى مثل مكافآت ساعات العمل الإضافية ، وقد تدفع هذه المبالغ بصفة عرضية مثل المكافآت التشجيعية ومكافآت الإنتاج والمنح 0 

المزايـا النقدية والعينية  : 
	هى عبارة عن المبالغ والمنافع والخدمات التى يحصل عليها العامل بسبب عمله بالإضافة إلى الإيراد الأصلى ولا تكون عوضاً عن نفقات تكبدها فى سبيل أداء عمله 0 
ومن أمثلة المزايا النقدية : بدل طبيعة العمل -  بدل التمثيل 
 "     "      "      العينية :  السكن المجانى  -  الوجبة المجانية 0 
	وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية أسس تقدير قيمة المزايا العينية 0 

الحصص  :
	المبالغ التى تدفعها المنشأة أو الشركة للعاملين بها على أساس نسبة معينة من الأرباح كأجر عن عملهم 0

الأنصبة  :
	ما يتقاضاه العامل من مبالغ مقابل خدمات يؤديها للشركة أو المنشأة التى تربطه بها علاقة عمل وتبعية 0

نطاق سريان الضريبة  
تنص المادة (9) من القانون على ما يلى : 
	"  تسرى الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها على النحو الآتى : 
1	-  كل ما يستحق للممول نتيجة عمله لدى الغير بعقد أو بدون عقد بصفة دورية أو غير دورية ، واياً كانت مسميات أو صور أو أسباب هذه المستحقات ، وسواء كانت عن أعمال أديت فى مصر أو فى الخارج ودفع مقابلها من مصدر فى مصر ، بما فى ذلك الأجور والمكافآت والحوافز والعمولات والمنح والأجور الإضافية والبدلات والحصص والأنصبة فى الأرباح والمزايا النقدية والعينية بأنواعها 0 
2	-  ما يستحق للممول من مصدر أجنبى عن أعمال أديت فى مصر 0 
3	-  مرتبات ومكافآت رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة فى شركات القطاع العام وقطاع الأعمال العام من غير المساهمين 0 
4	-  مرتبات ومكافآت رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة والمديرين فى شركات الأموال مقابل عملهم الإدارى 0 
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون أسس تقدير قيمة المزايا العينية 0 "  


يتضح من نص هذه المادة  : 
طبقا للبند (1) من المادة  ( 9 ) من القانون: 
تسرى الضريبة على كل ما يتقاضاه الممول نتيجة العمل لدى الغير ( أى وجود علاقة تبعية ) بعقد ( موظف ) أو بدون عقد (عمال اليومية ) بصفة دورية أو غير دورية ، وذلك عن الأعمال التى تؤدى فى مصر أو تؤدى فى الخارج ويدفع مقابلها من خزانة مصرية ، ومن هذه المبالغ على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر : 0 
الأجور – المكافآت – الحوافز – العمولات – المنح – الأجور الإضافية – البدلات – الحصص والأنصبة فى الأرباح – المزايا النقدية والعينية 0 

طبقا للبند (2) من المادة ( 9 ) من القانون:  
تسرى الضريبة على ما يستحق للممول من خزانه أجنبية بشرط أن يكون عن أعمال أديت فى مصر ، كما الحال بالنسبة ( لموظفى السفارات الأجنبية بمصر من غير الدبلوماسيين ، والعاملين بالمراكز الثقافية الأجنبية ) 

طبقاً للبند (3) من المادة ( 9 ) من القانون: 
تسرى الضريبة على مرتبات ومكافآت رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة فى شركات القطاع العام باعتبارهم موظفين فى هذه الشركات ، كما تسرى على مرتبات ومكافآت رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة من غير المساهمين فى شركات قطاع الأعمال العام الخاضعة لأحكام القانون 203 لسنة 1991 0

طبقاً للبند (4) من المادة ( 9 ) من القانون: 
تسرى الضريبة على ما يحصل عليه مقابل العمل الإدارى رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة ( المنتدبون ) والمديرين فى شركات الأموال الخاضعة لأحكام القانون 159 لسنة 1981 من شركات المساهمة وشركات التوصية بالأسهم والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة0

أسس تقدير قيمة المزايا العينية الخاضعة للضريبة  :
	أوضحت المادة ( 11 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون أسس تقدير قيمة المزايا العينية الخاضعة للضريبة ، حيث تنص على ما يلى  :

" يقصد بالمزايا النقدية والعينية ، فى تطبيق حكم المادة ( 9 ) من القانون ، كل ما يحصل عليه العامل نقداً أو عيناً دون أن يكون عوضاً عن نفقات يتحملها فى سبيل أداء عمله ، وعلى أن تمثل منفعة شخصية له 0 وتحدد قيمة الميزة العينية على أساس القيمة السوقية ، ومع ذلك يكون تقدير قيمة المزايا العينية التالية على النحو المبين قرين كل منها:
1  -	سيارات الشركة التى توضع تحت التصرف الشخصى للعامل  :
تحدد قيمة الميزة بنسبة 20% من قيمة الوقود والتأمين والصيانة الدورية المتعلقة بهذه السيارات ، سواء كانت مملوكة للشركة أو مستأجرة 0
2  -	الهواتف المحمولة  :
	تحدد قيمة الميزة بنسبة 20% من النفقات المتعلقة بالهاتف على مدار العام 0
3  -	القروض والسلفيات المقدمة من أصحاب العمل  :
فى حالة تقديم صاحب العمل قرض للعامل فيما يجاوز إجمالى ما يحصل عليه العامل خلال الستة أشهر السابقة على حصوله على القرض بدون عائد أو بعائد يقل عن 7% يتم تحديد قيمة الميزة بنسبة 7% أو بالفرق بين سعر عائد القرض وبين سعر العائد المشار إليه إذا كان سعر عائد القرض أقل من 7% 0
ويشمل القرض أى صورة من صوره بما فى ذلك المبالغ المدفوعة مقدماً أو الظاهرة فى دفاتر وسجلات رب العمل والمحملة على حساب العامل 0
4  -	وثائق التأمين على حياة العامل أو أسرته أو ممتلكاته  :
		تحدد قيمة الميزة بما يتحمله رب العمل من الأقساط المدفوعة خلال العام 0
5  -	أسهم الشركة التى تمنح بقيمة تقل عن القيمة السوقية للسهم  :
تحدد قيمة الميزة على أساس الفرق بين القيمة السوقية للسهم فى تاريخ الحصول عليه وبين القيمة التى حوسب عليها العامل 0	
وفى حالة وجود قيود على نقل ملكية الأسهم فإن الميزة لا تتحقق إلا عند زوال هذه القيود 0
وفى جميع الأحوال ، على رب العمل حجز الضريبة وتوريدها طبقاً للمادة (14) من القانون وأن يدرج فى كشوف التسوية السنوية كافة ما يحصل عليه كل عامل من مزايا طبقاً للقواعد السابقة 0 ويقع على عاتق مستحق الإيراد حجز الضريبة وتوريدها إذا كان ملزماً بذلك طبقاً للمادة (16) من القانون " 0

*  نوضح بالأمثلة التالية كيفية تحديد قيمة بعض المزايا العينية الخاضعة للضريبة 0
مثال ( 1 ): 
	احسب قيمة الميزة العينية على القروض التالية ، إذا علمت أن إجمالى ما يتقاضاه العامل خلال الستة أشهر السابقة على حصوله على القرض مبلغ 20000 جنيه 0
	1  -	قيمة القرض  18000  جنيه بعائد  7%
	2  -    ،،   ،،      50000  جنيه بدون عائد
	3  -	 ،،   ،،      50000  جنيه بعائد قدره 5%
الحل:  
1  -  قيمة القرض 18000 جنيه بعائد 7%	
هذا القرض لا يعد ميزة عينية حيث يقل عن إجمالى ما يتقاضاه العامل خلال الستة أشهر السابقة على حصوله على القرض 0	

2  -	قيمة القرض 50000 جنيه بدون عائد	
قيمة الميزة العينية  =  ( 50000 – 20000 ) × 7%  =  2100  جنيه

3	- 	قيمة القرض 50000 جنيه بعائد قدره  	 
        قيمة الميزة العينية =  ( 50000 – 20000 ) × ( 7% - 5% )
			    =  30000  ×  2%                   =  600  جنيه

مثال ( 2 ):
اشترى عامل بإحدى الشركات عدد 100 سهم من أسهم الشركة مقابل 15 جنيه للسهم، فى حين أن قيمته الأسمية وقت الشراء 20 جنيه ، حدد قيمة الميزة العينية الخاضعة للضريبة 0
الحل :
	تحدد قيمة الميزة العينية الخاضعة للضريبة بالفرق بين القيمة الأسمية للسهم وما سدد فعلا 0

قيمة الميزة العينية  =  100 سهم  × ( 20 جنيه – 15 جنيه )  =  500  جنيه

•	وفى جميع الأحوال يجب على رب العمل ان يدرج بكشوف التسوية السنوية قيمة المزايا العينية التى يحصل عليها العامل طبقاً للقواعد السابقة ، مع حجز الضريبة وتوريدها إلى المأمورية المختصة ، أو على عاتق مستحق الإيراد إذا كان هو الملتزم بتوريد الضريبة 0

تحديد الإيرادات الداخلة فى وعاء الضريبة: 
تنص المادة (10) من القانون على ما يلى : 
	"  تحدد الإيرادات الداخلة فى وعاء الضريبة عن كل جزء من السنة تم الحصول فيه على أى إيراد من الإيرادات الخاضعة للضريبة بنسبة مدته إلى سنة وعلى أساس الإيراد الشهرى بعد تحويله إلى إيراد سنوى 0 
وفى حالة حدوث تغيير فى الإيراد الخاضع للضريبة يعدل حساب هذا الإيراد من تاريخ التغيير على أساس الإيراد الجديد أو الإيراد القديم أيهما أقل بعد تحويله إلى إيراد سنوى 0 ويتم فى كل سنه إجراء تسوية وفقاً للإجراءات والقواعد التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون 0 
	ويتم توزيع متجمد المرتبات والأجور وما فى حكمها مما يصرف دفعة واحدة فى سنة ما على سنوات الاستحقاق عدا مقابل الأجازات ، ويعاد حساب الإيراد الداخل فى وعاء الضريبة عن كل سنة ، وتسوى الضريبة المستحقة على هذا الأساس " 0 

سنوية الضريبة  :يتضح من نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة ( 10 ) من القانون على ما يلى :
 	أن الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها سنوية ، وتستحق عن كل جزء من السنة تم الحصول فيه على أى إيراد من الإيرادات الخاضعة للضريبة بنسبة مدته وعلى أساس الإيراد الشهرى بعد تحويله إلى إيراد سنوى 0 

فمثلا :  تسلم احد العمال العمل فى 15/7/2005 ، وحصل على راتب قدره 400 جنيه عن شهر يوليو ، كيف تحسب الضريبة 0 
الحل  :  يحول الراتب إلى شهرى ثم سنوى 
         اى 400 ( عن نصف شهر ) × 2 ×12 شهر = 9600 جنيه 
         ثم تحسب الضريبة السنوية ولتكن 20 جنيه وتحول إلى شهرى 
         اى ( 20 ÷ 12 ) × 1/2  شهر

حساب الضريبة فى حالة تغيير الإيراد  

تقضى الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 10 ) من القانون على ما يلى  :
 فى حالة حدوث تغيير فى الإيراد ، يعدل حساب الإيراد على أساس الإيراد الجديد أو القديم ايهما أقل وذلك من تاريخ حدوث التغيير ، على أن يتم إجراء التسوية فى نهاية السنة0

وفى هذا الشأن تنص المادة (13) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون على ما يلى :
" فى حالة حدوث تغيير فى إيرادات العامل من المرتبات وما فى حكمها الخاضعة للضريبة يجوز لجهة العمل حساب الضريبة المستحقة على العاملين على أساس الإيراد الجديد بعد تحويله إلى إيراد سنوى مع حجز فرق الضريبة الناتج بين الإيراد القديم والإيراد الجديد واحتفاظ الجهة بهذا الفرق لديها لحساب العاملين مع عدم احتساب مقابل تأخير على الفرق المحتجز " 0

وطبقا لحكم هذه المادة  :
الأصل أن يتم حساب الضريبة على أساس الإيراد القديم وتوريد الضريبة المحسوبة إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة، ولكن يجوز لجهة العمل حساب الضريبة على أساس الإيراد الجديد بعد تحويله إلى إيراد سنوى مع حجز فرق الضريبة الناتج عن المحاسبة بين الإيراد الجديد والإيراد القديم طرف الجهة فى حساب العاملين وتوريده فى نهاية السنة إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة دون حساب مقابل تأخير على هذا الفرق 0

إجراءات وقواعد التسوية فى نهاية السنة:  
	حددت المادة (14) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون إجراءات وقواعد التسوية فى نهاية السنة ، حيث تنص على ما يلى  :
	" فى تطبيق حكم المادة السابقة تلتزم جهة العمل بإجراء تسوية فى نهاية السنة وفقاً للآتى :
1  -	تحدد الإيرادات من المرتبات وما فى حكمها التى تقاضاها العامل من جهة عمله الأصلى خلال السنة 0
2  -	تخصم الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة (13) من القانون وطبقا لأحكامها 0
3  -	تحسب الضريبة على ما يجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه من صافى المرتبات وما فى حكمها، ولا يتأثر حساب الضريبة وفقاً لحكم هذه المادة بأية مبالغ يحصل عليها العامل من جهات عمل أخرى ، ولا يجوز تكرار خصم الشريحة التى لا تستحق عليها ضريبة من أى إيراد آخر 0
4  -	تسدد الجهة ما يستحق من فروق الضريبة إن وجدت دون الإخلال بحق جهة العمل فى الرجوع على العامل بما هو مدون 0
ويجب إجراء التسوية المشار إليها وتقديمها خلال شهر يناير من كل سنة وتوريد ناتج التسوية إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة 0
وفى حالة وجود فروق ضريبية ناتجة عن الفحص يتم حساب مقابل التأخير إعتباراً من اليوم التالى لانتهاء الأجل المحدد لتقديم التسوية السنوية " 0

المعالجة الضريبية لمتجمد المرتبات:وتقضى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ( 10 ) من القانون على ما يلى :
بالنسبة لمتجمد المرتبات والأجور وما فى حكمها التى تصرف دفعة واحدة فى سنة ما، يتم توزيع هذا المتجمد على سنوات الاستحقاق ، ويعاد حساب الإيراد الداخل فى وعاء الضريبة عن كل سنة ، وتحسب الضريبة على أساس ذلك ، ويتم تسوية الضريبة المستحقة على هذا الأساس ، فيما عدا مقابل الأجازات 0 

أستثناءات من سعر الضريبة 
تنص المادة (11 ) من القانون على ما يلى :
" استثناء من أحكام المادة (8) من هذا القانون ، تسرى الضريبة على جميع المبالغ التى تدفع لغير المقيمين أياً كانت الجهة أو الهيئة التى تستخدمهم لأداء خدمات تحت إشرافها ، كما تسرى الضريبة على المبالغ التى يحصل عليها المقيمون من غير جهات عملهم الأصلية وذلك بسعر (10%) بغير أى تخفيض لمواجهة التكاليف ودون إجراء أى خصم آخر 0 
	وفى جميع الأحوال يتم حجز الضريبة وتوريدها إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من كل شهر طبقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التى تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون " 0


كما تنص المادة (15 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون على ما يلى :
	" تسرى الضريبة بسعر 10% وفقاً لحكم المادة ( 11 ) من القانون على المبالغ التى تدفع لغير المقيمين أيا كانت الجهة أو الهيئة التى تستخدمهم لأداء خدمات تحت إشرافها ، والمبالغ التى يحصل عليها المقيمون من غير جهات عملهم الأصلية بغير أى تخفيض لمواجهة التكاليف ودون إجراء أى خصم آخر ، بما فى ذلك الشريحة التى لا تستحق عليها الضريبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 7 ) والاعفاءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة (13) من القانون 0
	وتلتزم الجهات التى تقوم بدفع المبالغ المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة بحجز الضريبة وتوريدها إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من كل شهر عن المبالغ المدفوعة خلال الشهر السابق ، وذلك على النموذج رقم ( 2 مرتبات ) 0
	ويقصد بجهة العمل الأصلية الجهة المعين فيها العامل والتى يصرف منها مرتبه الأصلى 0
	وتعد فى حكم جهة العمل الأصلية الجهة التى يؤدى فيها العامل عمله لأكثر من 50% من وقته أو يحصل منها على أكثر من 50% من دخله خلال الفترة الضريبية وتلتزم هذه الجهة بخصم مبلغ تحت حساب الضريبة عن المبالغ التى تصرف للعامل منها وفقاً لأحكام المواد ( 7 ) و ( 8 ) و ( 10 ) و ( 13 ) من القانون ، وفى هذه الحالة تطبق أحكام المادة ( 11 ) من القانون على المرتب المجرد الذى يحصل عليه العامل من الجهة المعين فيها ، ويتم حساب الضريبة المستحقة وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة طبقا لما ورد بالنموذج رقـم ( 3 مرتبات ) 0
	ويقصد بالمأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق حكم المادة ( 11 ) من القانون  :
1  -	بالنسبة للمقيم المأمورية التى يقع فى نطاقها جهة العمل غير الأصلية 0
2  -	بالنسبـة لغير المقيـم تحـدد المأمورية المختصة وفقاً لحكم المادة ( 23 ) مـن هذه اللائحة " 0

يتضح من ذلك ما يلى  :
	أن القانون قد اختص المبالغ التى تدفع لغير المقيمين أياً كانت الجهة أو الهيئة التى تستخدمهم لأداء خدمات تحت إشرافها ، وكذلك المبالغ التى يحصل عليها المقيمين من غير جهات عملهم الأصلية بسعر خاص بواقع 10% على تلك المبالغ ، وبدون خصم أى تكاليف أو إجراء أى تسويات 0
	وبالنسبة للمبالغ التى يحصل عليها المقيمين من غير جهات عملهم الأصلية ، فقد أوضحت الفقرتان الثالثة والرابعة من المادة ( 15 ) من اللائحة المقصود بجهة العمل الأصلى ، وما يعد فى حكمها على الوجه التالى  :

المقصود بجهة العمل الأصلية  
	هى الجهة التى يعين فيها العامل وبها ملف التعاقد ويحصل منها على راتبه الأصلى0

ما يعد فى حكم جهة العمل الأصلية  
	هى الجهة التى يؤدى فيها العامل أكثر من 50% من وقته أو يتقاضى فيها أكثر من 50% من دخله خلال الفترة الضريبية ، وتلتزم هذه الجهة بخصم مبلغ تحت حساب الضريبة على المبالغ التى تصرفها للعامل على أساس خصم الشريحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) من القانون وقدرها 5000 جنيه ، واخضاعها للضريبة بالشرائح الواردة بالمادة (8) من القانون ، ورد الوعاء الشهرى إلى وعاء سنوى طبقا للمادة (10) من القانون ، والتمتع بالإعفاءات الواردة بالمادة (13) من القانون 0
	أما جهـة العمـل الأخرى تقوم بحساب الضريبة بنسبة 10% على المرتب المجرد 
( أى بعد خصم العلاوات المضافة وغير المضافة والإعفاءات بقوانين خاصة ) 0
	وذلك طبقاً لما هو وارد بالنموذج رقم 3 مرتبات 0

التزام الجهات التى تقوم بدفع هذه المبالغ  :
	تلتزم الجهات التى تقوم بدفع هذه المبالغ إلى غير المقيمين أو العاملين المقيمين من غير جهات عملهم الأصلية بحجز الضريبة وتوريدها خلال 15 يوماً الأولى من كل شهر عن المبالغ المدفوعة عن الشهر السابق إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة ، على النموذج رقم (2 ) مرتبات 0

المأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق حكم المادة ( 11 ) من القانون :
	بينت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ( 15 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون ، المقصود بالمأمورية المختصة والتى نوضحها فى الشكل التالى  :

                                    المأمورية المختصة

              بالنسبة للمقيم                                     بالنسبة لغير المقيم

        المأمورية التى يقع فى نطاقها                  مأمورية ضرائب الشركات المساهمة
         جهة العمل غير الأصلية                     بالقاهرة أو الاسكندرية بحسب الأحوال*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حالات غير خاضعة للضريبة  
تنص المادة (12) من القانون على أنه  :
	" لا تخضع للضريبة  :
1	-  المعاشات 0
2	-  مكافآت نهاية الخدمة " 0
طبقا لنص هذه المادة  :
	يخرج هذان البندان من نطاق الخضوع للضريبة على الإيرادات من المرتبات وما فى حكمها ، ونذكر فيما يلى مفهوم كل منها  :

المعاشات  :
	هى المبالغ التى تصرفها الهيئات العامة أو الحكومية بصفة دورية لموظفيها مدى الحياة بسبب بلوغهم سن التقاعد أو إنتهاء خدمتهم ، أو تصرف للمستحقين فى حالة وفاته، وهى معفاة بموجب القانون 79 لسنة 1975 0

مكافأة نهاية الخدمة  :
	وضحت المادة ( 16 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون ، المقصود بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة حيث تنص على ما يلى  :
	" يقصد بمكافأة نهاية الخدمة ، فى تطبيق حكم البند 2 من المادة ( 12 ) من القانون ، المكافأة التى تحددها النظم المطبقة فى الجهة أو الشركة أو المنشأة بمناسبة انتهاء خدمة العامل وفى حالة عدم وجود هذه النظم أو وجودها وعدم تنظيمها لهذه المكافأة تحدد مكافأة نهاية الخدمة وفقاً لأحكام قانون العمل " 0 

الإعفاءات  :تنص المادة (13) من القانون علىما يلى  :
	" مع عدم الإخلال بالإعفاءات الضريبية الأخرى المقررة بقوانين خاصة يعفى من الضريبة  :
1	-  مبلغ 4000 جنيه إعفاء شخصياً سنوياً للممول 0
2	-  اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعى وغيرها مما يستقطع وفقاً لأحكام قوانين التأمين الاجتماعى أو أية نظم بديلة عنها 0
3	-  اشتراكات العاملين فى صناديق التأمين الخاصة التى تنشأ طبقاً لأحكام قانون صناديق التأمين الخاصة الصادر بالقانون رقم 54 لسنة 1975 0
4	-  أقساط التأمين على الحياة والتأمين الصحى على الممول لمصلحته أو مصلحة الزوج أو أولاده القصر ، وأية أقساط تأمين لاستحقاق معاش 0
5	-  المزايا العينية الجماعية التالية  :
  ( أ  )  الوجبة الغذائية التى تصرف للعاملين 0
  ( ب)  النقل الجماعى للعاملين أو ما يقابله من تكلفة 0
( ج ) الرعاية الصحية 0
( د  ) الأدوات والملابس اللازمة لأداء العمل 0
(هـ) المسكن الذى يتيحه رب العمل للعاملين بمناسبة أدائهم للعمل 0
6	-  حصة العاملين من الأرباح التى يتقرر توزيعها طبقاً للقانون 0
7	-  ما يحصل عليه أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسى والقنصلى والمنظمات الدولية وغيرهم من الممثلين الدبلوماسيين الأجانب وذلك فى نطاق عملهم الرسمى بشرط المعاملة بالمثل وفى حدود تلك المعاملة 0

ويشترط بالنسبة للبندين (3) و (4) ألا تزيد جملة ما يعفى للممول على ( 15% ) من صافى الإيراد أو ثلاثة آلاف جنيه أيهما أكبر ، ولا يجوز تكرار إعفاء ذات الاشتراكات والأقساط من أى دخل آخر منصوص عليه فى المادة (6) من هذا القانون"0


وطبقا لنص هذه المادة يعفى من الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها ما يلى  :

الإعفاءات الممنوحة بقوانين خاصة  :
	طبقاً لصدر هذه المادة ، لا يترتب على تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون أى مساس بالإعفاءات الممنوحة بقوانين خاصة 0
مثال ذلك ( العلاوات الخاصة ) 0

الإعفاء الشخصى  :
طبقاً لنص البند ( 1 ) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون  :
	يخصم مبلغ 4000 جنيه إعفاءً شخصياً للممول سنوياً 0

اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعى  :طبقاً للبند (2) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون    :
	تعفى من الضريبة حصة العامل فى اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعى وغيرها المستقطعة وفقاً لأحكام قوانين التأمين الاجتماعى أو أى نظم أخرى بديلة 0
المقصود بالنظم البديلة  :
	توضح المادة ( 17 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المقصود بالنظم البديلة ، حيث تنص على أنه  :
	" يقصد بالنظم البديلة ، فى تطبيق حكم البند (2) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون ، النظم التى يتم انشاؤها وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 64 لسنة 1980 المشار إليه أو أى من القوانين المصرية الأخرى " 0

حساب حصة العامل فى التأمينات الاجتماعية  :

1  -	بالنسبة للأجور الأساسية  :
تحسب بنسبة 13% إذا كان العامل غير خاضع لنظام التأمين الصحى أو بنسبة 14% إذا كان العامل خاضع لنظام التأمين الصحى 0
ويلاحظ أن الأجر الذى تحسب عليه النسبة السابقة ، يتمثل فى الأجر الأساسى مضافاً إليه العلاوات الخاصة التى ضمت إلى المرتب ، وذلك بحد أقصى قدره 700 جنيه شهرياً ( إعتباراً من شهر يوليو 2005 ) وما يزيد عن الحد الأقصى يدخل ضمن الأجور المتغيرة 0
2  -	بالنسبة للأجور المتغيرة  :تحسب بنسبة 10% إذا كان العامل غير خاضع لنظام التأمين الصحى أو بنسبة 11% إذا كان العامل خاضع لنظام التأمين الصحى 0
وتشمل الأجور المتغيرة على سبيل المثال ( حوافز الانتاج – العمولات – البدلات التى لا تستبعد بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء – الأجور الإضافية – المكافآت – العلاوات الإجتماعية والإضافية – ما يزيد عن الحد الأقصى للأجر الأساسى ) وذلك بحد أقصى قدره 6000 جنيه سنوياً أى 500 جنيه شهريا 0
ونورد فيما يلى بيان بنسب العلاوات الاضافية التى تم تقريرها لأول مرة بالقانون رقم 101 لسنة 1987 ، مع ملاحظة أنه إعتباراً من 1/7/1992 فقد تم ضم العلاوة الخاصة المقررة خلال عام 1987 إلى أساس المرتب فى 1/7/1992 وذلك طبقاً للقانون رقم 29 لسنة 1992 مع إستمرار ضم باقى العلاوات المقررة فى السنوات 1988 وما بعدها إلى أساس المرتب خلال السنوات 1993 وما بعدها0
السنة			     نسبة العلاوة		نسبة العلاوة الخاصة
			الخاصة  	          المضافة للمرتب
	1987				20%				ــ
	1988				15%				ــ
	1989				15%				ــ
	1990				15%				ــ
	1991				15%				ــ
	1992				20%			20% من أساس 1987
	1993				10%			15% من أساس 1988
	1994				10%			15% من أساس 1989
	1995				10%			15% من أساس 1990
	1996				10%			15% من أساس 1991
	1997				10%			20% من أساس 1992
	1998				10%			10% من أساس 1993
	1999				10%			10% من أساس 1994
	2000				10%			10% من أساس 1995
	2001				10%			10% من أساس 1996
	2002				10%			10% من أساس 1997
	2003				10%			10% من أساس 1998
	2004				10%			10% من أساس 1999
	2005				20%			10% من أساس 2000

اشتراكات صناديق التأمين الخاصة  :
طبقاً للبند (3) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون  :
	تعفى من الضريبة اشتراكات العاملين فى صناديق التأمين الخاصة التى تنشأ طبقاً لأحكام القانون 54 لسنة 1975 وهو القانون الخاص بإصدار قانون صناديق التأمين الخاصة، حيث يقرر نظم تأمين خاصة للعاملين 0

أقساط التأمين على الحياة والتأمين الصحى :
طبقاً للبند (4) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون  :
	يعفى من الضريبة أقساط التأمين على الحياة والتأمين الصحى على الممول لصالحه أو لمصلحة الزوج أو الأولاد القصر ، وكذلك أى أقساط تأمين أخرى لاستحقاق معاش 0
	ويشترط أن يكون التأمين فى شركات مسجلة لدى الهيئة المصرية العامة للرقابة على التأمين طبقاً لما جاء بالمادة ( 18 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 0

ملحوظة  :
يتضح من نص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (13) من القانون ، أنها تضمنت الأحكام الآتية  :
-	بالنسبة للبندين 3 ، 4 يجب ألا تزيد جملة ما يعفى للممول على 15% من صافى الإيراد أو 3000 جنيه أيهما أكبر 0
-	لا يجوز تكـرار إعفـاء هـذه الإشتراكات أو الأقساط مـن أى إيراد من الإيرادات   
    المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 6 ) من القانون 0

وفى هذا الخصوص تنص المادة ( 20 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية على ما يلى :
" يحسب المبلغ المعفى من الضريبة ، فى تطبيق حكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (13) من القانون ، على النحو الآتى  :
إذا كانت نسبة الـ 15% أقل من 3000 جنيه يكون المبلغ المعفى هو المبلغ المدفوع بحد أقصى 3000 جنيه 0
وإذا كانت نسبة الـ 15% أكبر من 3000 جنيه يكون المبلغ المعفى هو المبلغ المدفوع بحد أقصى يعادل قيمة نسبة الـ 15% " 0


وتطبيقاً لذلك نسوق المثال التالى  : 
مثال:
حدد القيمة المعفاة طبقا لحكم البندين 3 ، 4 من المادة 13 من القانون فى الأحوال الآتية:
	المسدد الفعلى		15%		القيمة المقارنة
1 -	   2900	       2700		   3000
2 -	   3500	       4000		   3000
3 -	   7000	       6000		   3000
الحل  :
1 -  فى الحالة الأولى   : يتم إعفاء المسدد الفعلى وقيمته	2900 جنيه
2 -  ،،   ،،  الثانية    :  ،،   ،،     ،،    ،،       ،،      3500   ،،
3 -  ،،    ،،  الثالثة    :  ،،   ،،   نسبة  15%     ،،      6000   ،،

المزايا العينية الجماعية: 
	حدد البند ( 5 ) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون المزايا العينية الجماعية المعفاة من الضريبة ، وذلك بالشروط التى حددتها المادة ( 19 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 0
حيث تنص على ما يلى  :
	" يشترط لتمتع المزايا العينية التالية بالإعفاء من الضريبة ما يأتى  :
1  -	أن تكون الوجبة الغذائية فى موقع العمل 0
2  -	أن يكون النقل الجماعى لجميع العاملين أو لفئة منهم فى وسائل نقل جماعية سواء كانت السيارة مملوكة أو مستأجرة 0
3  -	أن يكون المسكن مملوكاً لرب العمل أو مستأجراً من الغير وتستلزمه طبيعة العمل"0

يتضح من البند ( 5 ) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون والمادة ( 19 ) من  اللائحة التنفيذية ما يلى  :  
	يقتصر إعفاء قيمة المزايا العينية الجماعية التالية من الضريبة دون غيرها 0
أ  -	الوجبة الغذائية التى تصرف فى موقع العمل لجميع العاملين ، كما فى الشركات الكيماوية وشركات الأسمنت ، فإذا ما تم صرف بدل للوجبة يخضع للضريبة 0

ب -	النقل الجماعى لجميع العاملين أو لفئة منهم ، سواء فى حالة توفير سيارات مملوكة للشركة ، أو ما يقابلها من تكلفة كما فى حالة تأجير سيارات من الغير 0
ج -	الرعاية الصحية لجميع العاملين 0
د  -	الأدوات والملابس التى تستلزمها طبيعة العمل 0
هـ -  المسكن المجانى الذى يستلزمه طبيعة العمل ويوفره رب العمل للعاملين مقابل عملهم، سواء كان هذا المسكن مملوكاً لرب العمل أو مستأجراً من الغير 0

حصة العاملين من الأرباح:  
طبقا للبند ( 6 ) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون :
يعفى من الضريبة حصة العاملين من الأرباح والتى يتم توزيعها سنوياً طبقا للقانون0

ما يحصل عليه أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسى والقنصلى 

طبقا لنص البند ( 7 ) من المادة ( 13 ) من القانون :
يعفى من الضريبة ما يحصل عليه أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسى والقنصلى والمنظمات الدولية وغيرهم من الممثلين الدبلوماسيين الأجانب وهذا الإعفاء قاصراً على ما يحصلون عليه مقابل عملهم الرسمى وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل وفى حدود تلك المعاملة ، ويتم ذلك عادة فى شكل إتفاقيات دولية ثنائية 0

المبالغ المستبعدة من الايرادات الداخلة فى وعاء الضريبة  
	حددت المادة ( 12 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المبالغ المستبعدة عند تحديد وعاء الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها حيث تنص على ما يلى  :
	" يجب عند تحديد الإيرادات الداخلة فى وعاء الضريبة استبعاد المبالغ الآتية  :
1  -	المبالغ المعفاة بقوانين خاصة 0
2  -	مبلغ 4000 ( أربعة آلاف جنيه ) إعفاءً شخصياً سنوياً للممول 0
3  -	اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعى وغيرها مما يستقطع وفقاً لأحكام قوانين التأمين الاجتماعى المصرية أو أية نظم بديلة عنها تنشأ طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 64 لسنة 1980 بشأن أنظمة التأمين الاجتماعى الخاص البديلة 0
4  -	اشتراكات العاملين فى صناديق التأمين الخاصة التى تنشأ طبقاً لأحكام قانون التأمين الخاصة بالقانون رقم 54 لسنة 1975 0
5  -	أقساط التأمين على الحياة والتأمين الصحى على الممول لمصلحته أو مصلحة الزوج أو أولاده القصر وأية أقساط تأمين لاستحقاق معاش ، وذلك مع مراعاة حكم المادة  (18 ) من هذه اللائحة 0
6  -	قيمة المزايا العينية الجماعية الآتية  :
	أ  -	الوجبة الغذائية التى تصرف للعاملين 0
	ب  -	النقل الجماعى للعاملين أو ما يقابله من تكلفة 0
	جـ -	الرعاية الصحية 0
	د   -	الأدوات والملابس اللازمة لأداء العمل 0
	هـ -	السكن الذى يتيحه رب العمل للعاملين بمناسبة أدائهم العمل 0
7  -	حصة العاملين من الأرباح التى يتقرر توزيعها طبقاً للقانون 0
8  -	ضريبة الدمغة المقررة قانوناً 0
9  -	مبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه شريحة لا تستحق عليها ضريبة ، بشرط عدم خصمها من مصادر دخل أخرى للممول خلال ذات السنة 0

ويشترط بالنسبة للبندين ( 4 ) و ( 5 ) من هذه المادة ألا تزيد جملة ما يعفى للممول على 15% من صافى الإيراد أو ثلاثة آلاف جنيه أيهما أكبر ، ولا يجوز تكرار إعفاء ذات الاشتراكات والأقساط من أى دخل آخر منصوص عليه فى المادة ( 6 ) من القانون 0

ويجب توريد ما تم خصمه إلى مأمورية الضرائب المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من كل شهر عن المبالغ المدفوعة خلال الشهر السابق 0

وفى حالة حدوث تغيير فى الإيراد الخاضع للضريبة يتم تطبيق الحكم الوارد بالمادة (14) من هذه اللائحة " 0

المأمورية المختصة
	أوضحت المادة ( 10 ) من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المقصود بالمأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق أحكام الضريبة على المرتبات وما فى حكمها ، حيث تنص على ما يلى  :
	" يقصد بالمأمورية المختصة فى تطبيق أحكام الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من القانون  :
1  -	مأمورية ضرائب التفتيش على المصالح الحكومية بالقاهرة أو الإسكندرية ، بحسب الأحوال ، إذا كان صاحب العمل أو الملتزم بدفع الإيرادات إحدى الجهات الحكومية أو وحدات الإدارة المحلية أو إحدى الهيئات العامة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية التى لا تمارس نشاطاً خاضعاً للضريبة على أرباح الأشخاص الاعتبارية أو إذا كان الملتزم بدفع الإيراد إحدى الهيئات الخاصة العاملة فى ميدان رعاية الشباب والرياضة والنقابات العامة بالقاهرة أو الإسكندرية ، بحسب الأحوال ، أو المأمورية الجغرافية التى يقع فى دائرتها أى من الجهات السابقة بباقى المحافظات التى يتم تحديدها بقرار من رئيس مصلحة الضرائب 0
2  -	المأمورية المحددة طبقاً لحكم المادة ( 53 ) من هذه اللائحة إذا كان صاحب العمل أو الملتزم بدفع الإيراد جهة من الجهات المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 48 ) من القانون0
3  -	المأمورية المحددة طبقاً لحكم المادة ( 8 ) من هذه اللائحة إذا كان صاحب العمل أو الملتزم بدفع الإيراد أحد الأفراد الذين يزاولون نشاطاً خاضعاً للضريبة 0
4  -	مأمورية الضرائب التى يقع فى دائرتها محل الإقامة أو المركز الرئيسى للأفراد أو الجهات الذين لم يرد ذكرهم فى البنود السابقة وكذلك الحالات التى يلتزم فيها مستحقوا الإيراد الخاضع للضريبة بالتوريد طبقاً لحكم المادة ( 16 ) من القانون 0
5  -	مركز كبار الممولين إذا كان الممول ممن تقرر أو يتقرر تعامله مع المركز " 0*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لنا عودة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك يا ابن طيبه 
الف شكر على موضوعك المتميز والمفيد 
جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك يارب 
متابع معك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تسلم ايدك يا ابن طيبه 
> الف شكر على موضوعك المتميز والمفيد 
> جعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك يارب 
> متابع معك ان شاء الله


*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الفاضل اسكندران علي الرد و المتابعة
و المجهود المبزول في ارتقاء القاعة
دمت بخير*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى الرائع ابن طيبة 
مجهودك رائع حقا فنحن نتعلم منك كيف يكون حب ابناء مصر 
شكرا على لمستك الرائعة للقاعة ودائما سأظل فى صفوفك الاولى*

----------


## حسن سليمان

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجيد وارجو منك استكمال باقى شرح القانون وشكرا

----------

